# 5 cylinder radial running



## gbritnell (May 9, 2013)

Gentlemen,
It's been a very long time since I last posted anything on the radial. My last few attempts at running it weren't very successful due in large part by the propeller not having enough mass. I had an old flywheel available so I bored it for the crank diameter and broached a .062 keyway into it. I got it fitted up but with winter just around the corner I really didn't want to be out in the closed garage experimenting with all the adjustments that these engines normally require. 
For those who don't know about it or have forgotten about it here is the link to the thread
http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/f31/5-cylinder-radial-winters-project-15122/
With the nice weather finally here in this part of the world I was able to get out and try and run it. Aside from the lower 2 cylinders still spitting oil it seems like I'm quite close to having it running. 
gbritnell
[ame]http://youtu.be/EyX_GbTmitQ[/ame]


----------



## MuellerNick (May 9, 2013)

Sounds good, looks nice. What else would you want?
It will take some breaking in to cure the oil spitting.


Great job!
Nick


----------



## vcutajar (May 9, 2013)

Beautiful George.  Congrats on getting it running.

Vince


----------



## Art K (May 9, 2013)

George,
The radial sounds beautiful. I was happy I had the chance to see it at names.
Art


----------



## steamin (May 9, 2013)

Another great piece of art work George. Sounds great !!
Larry


----------



## ozzie46 (May 9, 2013)

Sounds wonderful George. Great work.

 Ron


----------



## dreeves (May 9, 2013)

George, man what a great looking and sounding piece of work. 

Dave


----------



## jwcnc1911 (May 9, 2013)

Fantastic!


George, may I ask how much total cost you have invested in this engine?


----------



## gbritnell (May 9, 2013)

First of all thank you for the comments. As far as cost involved it's  not much in terms of material. The most expensive part was the internal  gear for the cam. I think this was around $54.00. With the base material  which was mainly aluminum, cast iron for the cylinders, other gears,  assorted socket head screws and springs I would estimate the cost to be  around $280.00. The distributor cap was about $16.00. The spark plugs  were home-made units. The piston rings were home-made. The base and  stand were made from aluminum plate that I had on hand. 
gbritnell


----------

